
Dedigger – Find public files in Google Drive - autoser
https://www.dedigger.com/
======
autoser
dedigger is a simple search/discovery engine (based on CSE) that allows you to
find public files on Google Drive.

~~~
jaclaz
What is the syntax? (wildcard, etc.)

I tested <asterisk>.doc.

One of the first result is a file "Enrolment Form.doc".

If I search for "Enrol<asterisk>.doc" I find a single (different) file named
"Enrol Info 2019.doc".

If I search for "Enrolm<asterisk>.doc" the first result is the previous
"Enrolment Form.doc", but the second is a document named "ENROLLMENT PROCEDURE
FLOWCHART-NEW 2017.doc" (please notice the double L in ENROLLMENT.

